# tirarse un pedo



## willg

Bom galera tenho uma ultima pergunta, como voces dizem a expressao que em espanhol é:

Tirarse un pedo

Ex:Mientras estábamos comiendo, Miguel se tiró un pedo.

Ex:"Enquanto a gente estava comendo, Miguel....."


----------



## Mangato

Acredito que o Miguel e um grosseiro.
Enquanto a gente estava comendo *soltou um pum*​


----------



## Fluteroo

No dicionário inglês, *No matches found*, no Dicionário galego, *Non se* *atopou o termo*, porém se falarmos de *flatulência*, hão de haver brasileiros que pensem que seja uma coisa relacionada com a flauta de Altamiro Carrilho, embora tudo o que ele toca cheira bem. Também Fluteroo não tem relação com flatulados nem flatulagens. Fica claro?       El verbo *Tirar *es un _falso amigo,_ más bien se traduce como* sacar*, y no es usado para ese menester en português. Los " *peidinhos"* se pueden, *dar *o *soltar*.


----------



## La_carabina_de_ambrosio

willg said:


> Bom galera tenho uma ultima pergunta, como voces dizem a expressao que em espanhol é:
> 
> Tirarse un pedo
> 
> Ex:Mientras estábamos comiendo, Miguel se tiró un pedo.
> 
> Ex:"Enquanto a gente estava comendo, Miguel....."



Tirarse o echarse un pedo o pedorrearse = *PEIDAR*

Pero.... por más que sea la forma "común" del habla en Brasil, no estaría de más que trataras de decir "nós" en vez de "a gente" (simple sugerencia, cada quien habla como mejor le parece)

Así, la frase quedaría

"Enquanto nós comíamos Miguel *peidou*"


----------



## willg

è aquela a forma mais comum????


----------



## La_carabina_de_ambrosio

"Enquanto a gente tava comendo o Miguel peidou" <- Brasileño coloquial muy común

"Enquanto nós comíamos o Miguel peidou" <-formal y no muy común


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

La_carabina_de_ambrosio said:


> "Enquanto a gente tava comendo o Miguel peidou" <- Brasileño coloquial muy común
> 
> "Enquanto nós comíamos o Miguel peidou" <-formal y no muy común


 
Bem-vinda ao fórum La_carabina_de_ambrosio!


----------



## willg

Da pra dizer...... "O miguel se peidou?"


----------



## La_carabina_de_ambrosio

Estefanía Perdomo said:


> Bem-vinda ao fórum La_carabina_de_ambrosio!



Muchas gracias por la amable bienvenida, pero soy hombre.


----------



## La_carabina_de_ambrosio

willg said:


> Da pra dizer...... "O miguel se peidou?"



No, no es un verbo reflexivo

Simplemente se dice "fulano peidou"


----------



## willg

obrigadao!


----------



## Vanda

willg said:


> Da pra dizer...... "O miguel se peidou?"


 
Eu ia dizer que  não, mas por amor à verdade, fui consultar o dicionário, e não é que o verbo além de intransitivo é pronominal?!!!
peidar = V. pronominal=   Peidar involuntária e repetidamente.  

Contudo, nunca ouvi ninguém usá-lo desse modo e, acho eu, que se alguém o disser, nós reagiremos com estranhamento.


----------



## klisito

Caros,
Aqui no Brasil, às vezes falamos, "fulano se peidou todo"...mas é raro...Só quando a coisa é grande...Ou tem consequências piores...
O normal é fulanou peidou. Ou soltou um pum (que acho mais bonito - se é que se pode achar bonito, mas é menos agressivo).
Abs




Vanda said:


> Eu ia dizer que não, mas por amor à verdade, fui consultar o dicionário, e não é que o verbo além de intransitivo é pronominal?!!!
> peidar = V. pronominal= Peidar involuntária e repetidamente.
> 
> Contudo, nunca ouvi ninguém usá-lo desse modo e, acho eu, que se alguém o disser, nós reagiremos com estranhamento.


----------

